# Just In - RUPES UNO ADVANCED STAND ALONE PROTECTION & MAINTENANCE POLISH



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

*RUPES UNO ADVANCED STAND ALONE PROTECTION & MAINTENANCE POLISH*

Get yours here - Uno Advance

*UNO ADVANCED* combines an incredible shine and extremely durable protection in one finishing polish. The proprietary formula developed, blended, and packaged completely in-house by RUPES features highly technical micro-abrasive technology fused with state-of-the-art nano protection. UNO ADVANCED removes minor imperfections from a variety of surfaces while creating a durable layer of protection that provides up to 12 months of protection against environmental contaminates and makes cleaning incredibly easy.

Use UNO ADVANCED as a stand-alone solution for light correction, gloss enhancement, and protection in one easy step, or as a follow up step after more aggressive compounding. In either application, the surface will be noticeably glossier and slick-to-the-touch. UNO ADVANCED is universally compatible with all machine movement types and can be used safely on any non-porous surface including single stage and clear coat paint, varnishes, gelcoat, powder coat, aluminium, and more.

*Features & Benefits:*


Advanced machine polishing product
Suitable for use on non-porous surfaces such as single stage, lacquer, clearcoat paint, varnishes, gelcoat, powercoat, aluminium, and more
Can be used as a stand-alone product in one-step product
Can also be used as a second step following a more aggressive first step process
Suitable for use with all machine polisher movement types
Removes light imperfections from surfaces
provides up to 12 months protection - makes future maintenance washes easier
High gloss finish
 

*Tips for success:*
UNO ADVANCED will separate in the bottle. *Shaking before first use, and before reloading your pad each time is important.*


RUPES D-A Ultra-Fine Foam and D-A Ultra-Fine Microfiber Pads are recommended for light correction and enhancement applications.
RUPES D-A Medium Wool Pad is recommended for increased defect removal.

UNO ADVANCED will cure over a period of 4-hours after application. Avoid exposure to water during this time.

*Available in sizes:* 250ml and 1 Litre


----------



## jonesie-55 (Dec 9, 2011)

Used this today, very impressed with the cut and finish. Will be keen to see how long the durability is


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

jonesie-55 said:


> Used this today, very impressed with the cut and finish. Will be keen to see how long the durability is


Keep us posted. If it lasts around 6 month it might be my next purchase!

What pad and machine did you use?


----------



## jonesie-55 (Dec 9, 2011)

noorth said:


> Keep us posted. If it lasts around 6 month it might be my next purchase!
> 
> What pad and machine did you use?


Used a DAS-6 on a Yellow Rupes pad!


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

It's an exciting looking product. If i can find a decent AIO that last 6 mths i would probably be happy just polishing my car every spring and fall. Maybe bucket wash 3 or 4x per year lol

I have no concerns using a foam polishing pad and an AIO 2x per year.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

If Anybody wants to place an order please feel free to dm us


----------



## VC-911 (5 d ago)

tried this product, great polish, can do a hair of correction probably a notch below sonax perfect finish. 

Wipe off was amazing

My major issue is with durability. The initial rinse is impressive and very tight hydrophobic beads but literally after 1 wash with carpro reset this suff took a major kick in the face and the hydrophobics are like a cheap old wax from the early 90s.... after 1 ph neutral wash 

I figured since rupes claims 1 year, plus a video of todd h. refering to water effect as "psychotic" i gave it shot but durability is not enough to use as a standalone at all.


----------

